# my body hates carbs



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

my body doesn't seem to like carbs, i get bloated, sluggish and very tired when eating them, what would you recommend i add to my diet to give me a better chance of lean muscle gain.

i mainly eat protein and healthy fats

thanks


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

How many carbs you having a day?


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

bassline boy said:


> try changin carbs mate not sure what you eat but if eating white bread pasta and spuds swap them for brown bread red spuds and brown pasta.ive done this and it seems to have helped alot in terms of bloat barrel gut.


i use to eat only whole wheat and brown bread/pasta/rice

now im only eating oats and thats in a morning, around 1 3rd a cup with water


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm the same mate, and tbh, I think a large percentage of people are carb sensitive too, they just don't like admitting it.

I have 125g MAX in a day, but upped my fats a fair bit higher and I seem to be gaining pretty well in beating PB's and size.


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

yer mate, carbs hit my belly hard!

only eat brown carbs, and try to avoid bread as much as is possible (sometimes have wholemeak bread with my chicken for one of my meals)

just got to find the right balance for you i geuss everyones body is different, make sure you dont give them up all together though.


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

My body isn't the hugest fan, but my taste buds are!


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

check out the anabolic diet mate and just make sure if you take in carbs just time them right!! i get so watery if i have too many carbs...hate it


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

i've done some reading on the anabolic diet and it seems its like any other low carb or atkins style diet except you spend the weekend eating carbs and then deplete over the weekend, im willing to try this but how will it affect my MMA training, energy levels are my main concern, i have some epherdrin and T5's, i suppose i could use these to perk me up couldn't i ?

my current diet is something like this

Breakfast:

2x scoops of myProtein Impact Whey in Water

3rd cup of oats in water with 1 table spoon of manuka honey

Snack:

Big spoon of organic peanut butter

1.5 scoops of myProtein Impact Whey in Water

Lunch:

240g Prawns, 1x tin of cockles mixed with small spoon of seafood sauce (for flavour)

Snack:

Big spoon of organic peanut butter

1.5 scoops of myProtein Impact Whey in Water

i train from 7:30pm to 9:30pm then have a post workout shake which is about 35g protein and 28g carbs, has glutamine and BCAA's in

Dinner:

if im feeling hungry ill have another pack of prawns if not just a 2 scoop shake

bedtime:

myProtein bedtime shake, slow digesting protein

From that i could remove the morning oats but how would my body respond to post workout carbs when on the anabolic diet, would it throw it off the diet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

x3

i dont eat a great deal of carbs. Bloated, gassy, sluggish etc etc

Meat & Veg are my staples along with Eggs, Whey and Nuts.

Normally get some carbs in around workouts in the form of dextrose/malto. Sweet spuds are good Post PWO


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

I also have to watch my carbs with being a type 1 diabetic. Im aware insulin can make me put weight on. The more carbs I eat the more insulin I need therefore gets stored as fat


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

so would you guys recommend eating say 1/4 a tub of organic peanut butter in sitting to up my calories and my energy, going by the lable on the jar i have here (whole earth organic crunchy peanut butter) per 100g 592kcal, protein 24.9g, carb 10.1g, fat 50.2g - 340g per jar


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok what i would do is lower carbs slightly and swap all my carbs to oats, fruit, sweet potato and id have salads and lots of veg up vitamin intake too (multi, vitc and e) up fats and you should feel better


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

if you want 100g pbutter its a lot less then 1/4 jar weigh it and see


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

nobbythedonkey said:


> so would you guys recommend eating say 1/4 a tub of organic peanut butter in sitting to up my calories and my energy, going by the lable on the jar i have here (whole earth organic crunchy peanut butter) per 100g 592kcal, protein 24.9g, carb 10.1g, fat 50.2g - 340g per jar


PNB, whole nuts, fish oil, EVOO Loads of options on fat mate.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok what i would do is lower carbs slightly and swap all my carbs to oats, fruit, sweet potato and id have salads and lots of veg up vitamin intake too (multi, vitc and e) up fats and you should feel better


thats half of my other problem, im what you guys would call a "salad dodger" i cant stand the taste of greens, i dont mind fruit but veg and salad i cant palat


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

mikex101 said:


> PNB, whole nuts, fish oil, EVOO Loads of options on fat mate.


i get enough fish oil from my seafood meal  i'll definitely think about adding EVOO into blended shakes and whole nuts i should really carry everywhere with me.


----------

